# Looking for great grandfather



## Rosalie21 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi

J H Gilchrist was my Great Grandfather, Please can anyone give me more info on the Sark or on John Henry Gilchrist. This is the lastest piece of info that I have

10 Feb 1902 Ship No. 105027 Name. Sark Letter & No. H272 Owner. Hull Steam Fishing & Ice Co.Ltd Skipper. Henry Windas / J Heath / J Glenton 2nd Hand. W Farr Bswn. H Brown 3rd Hand. A Land 4th Hand. J H Gilchrist

Thanks for your help
Rosalie


----------



## SixCarder (Dec 8, 2010)

Found this;

S.T. Sark FD224

Technical

Official Number: 105027
Yard Number: 94
Completed: 1895
Gross Tonnage: 145
Net Tonnage: 57
Length: 98 ft
Breadth: 20.5 ft
Draught: 11.2 ft
Engine: 45 hp T.3-cyl by Muir & Houston, Glasgow
Built: Mackie & Thompson Ltd, Govan, Glasgow

History

28.2.1895: Launched by Mackie & Thompson, Govan (Yd.No.94) for Hull Steam Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Hull as SARK.
14.3.1895:. Registered at Hull (H272).
3.1895: Completed.
1909: Sold to Charles F. Paton, Glasgow.
9.6.1909: Hull registry closed.
6.1909: Registered at Glasgow (GW25).
1912: Sold to Paton’s Trawlers Ltd, Granton & Glasgow (Charles F. Paton, manager)
1916: Sold to Noah Ashworth, Rowland Morris & Ernest Taylor, Fleetwood (Ernest Taylor, Thornton managing owner).
29.5.1917: Requisitioned for Fishery Reserve.
1919: Released.
7.1919: Glasgow registry closed.
16.7.1919: Registered at Fleetwood (FD224).
14.11.1920: Stranded in Loch Eriboll.
3.12.1920: Abandoned as a total loss.
19.1.1921: Fleetwood registry closed. 

Maybe this will help with a few leads - you never know.


----------



## SixCarder (Dec 8, 2010)

Also (in case you ever fancied a visit) this;

The Royal Commission on the Ancient and Historical Monuments of Scotland
Alternative Name(s) FD 224; LOCH ERIBOLL LIGHT; WHITE HEAD LIGHT; WHITE HEAD BEACON; PENTLAND FIRTH
Canmore ID 221002
Site Type STEAM TRAWLER (20TH CENTURY)
County MARITIME
Parish MARITIME - HIGHLAND
Council HIGHLAND
NGR NC 458 617
Latitude, Longitude 58.516056N, 4.648979W
Images 0
Archaeological Notes
NC46SE 8009 c. 458 617
N58 31.0 W4 38.9

NLO: Loch Eriboll [name centred NC 44 60]
Pentland Firth [name centred ND 35 81].

Formerly entered as Unlocated.

See also NC46SE 8001.

Not to be confused with NC46SE 8029.

(Classified as Trawler: registration cited as FD 224, and date of loss as 16 November 1920). Sark: this vessel was wrecked on rocks at Loch Eriboll Light.
Registration: Fleetwood. (1895 145grt 98x20x11?)
(Location of loss cited as N58 31.0 W4 39.0).
I G Whittaker 1998.

The location assigned to this record is essentially tentative. 'Loch Eriboll Light' is presumably the White Head Light or Beacon (NC46SE 21), at NC 45389 61786.
This loss is possibly to be equated with the wreck that is entered as NC46SE 8001, for which a location at NC c. 454 622
(N58 31.2 W4 39.3) may be suggested.
Information from RCAHMS (RJCM), 26 June 2008.


----------

